# The holy grail of cone-shaped mugs (curving the image)



## Humerus (Nov 10, 2012)

Something I've had a hell of a time finding over the last few years is a good instruction or system on how to take an image and curve it properly to put on a cone shaped mug, tumbler, pint glass, etc.

I found it, so now I'm sharing:
Starbucks Tumbler Project

This guy has nice clear instructions on how to use Gimp to curve a photo (or any other image) to fit those Starbucks tumblers where you can insert your own photo. The instructions would work for any mug or cup that is cone shaped - just remember to take measurements and adjust accordingly.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

this is how i do it but in photoshop.
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxKwAqLOpNI[/MEDIA]


----------



## duv108 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi, I am trying to view the link but there is nothing there. please share again


----------

